# Little London Tower Blocks, Leeds



## awwrisp (Mar 17, 2010)

Havent posted a report on here for a while, so here goes.

With demolition already started we thought it would be good to get a look at the flats to see if there were any good views from the top. 

Visited with ultrix.















































Thanks for looking. 
There's a couple more on flickr if any one wants to have a look.


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 17, 2010)

Some nice crisp shots there. Are the TA barracks still across the road?

Brave man, I used live just down the road from there...


----------



## pricejs (Mar 18, 2010)

Very brave venturing there at night. Did you come across any unofficial residents lurking about?


----------



## hnmisty (Mar 18, 2010)

Heyhey, there's Parky in the background  
Must have driven past these earlier today. I did see a half-ripped down block of flats but they were much more demolished than your pics. Are some of the other blocks more demolished?


----------



## freebird (Mar 19, 2010)

Well captured night shots. Definately a dodgy place to be at night though! Well done.


----------



## Potter (Mar 22, 2010)

I so don't do heights, and looks bloody eek with those bottom panels missing.


----------



## urbex1 (Apr 7, 2010)

stunning night shots mate well done.

got a few pics from the ground a couple of months ago but none inside. was going to go back for a revisit but the bigger flats have now all gone just the 3 level maisonettes left now and not too much left of them


----------



## homosapien1918 (Apr 9, 2010)

Little London after dark, your a braver man than I


----------



## awwrisp (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guy. 


The_Revolution said:


> Some nice crisp shots there. Are the TA barracks still across the road?
> 
> Brave man, I used live just down the road from there...



Yes the TA barracks are still across the road.



pricejs said:


> Very brave venturing there at night. Did you come across any unofficial residents lurking about?


No, fortunately we didnt see any one in the site. There were a couple of people hanging round outside but we avoided them and they did us.



hnmisty said:


> Heyhey, there's Parky in the background
> Must have driven past these earlier today. I did see a half-ripped down block of flats but they were much more demolished than your pics. Are some of the other blocks more demolished?



No they were the only ones which were being demolished at the time.



freebird said:


> Well captured night shots. Definately a dodgy place to be at night though! Well done.


Thanks Freebird.



Potter said:


> I so don't do heights, and looks bloody eek with those bottom panels missing.


They were ok as all the main walkways were still intact.



urbex1 said:


> stunning night shots mate well done.
> 
> got a few pics from the ground a couple of months ago but none inside. was going to go back for a revisit but the bigger flats have now all gone just the 3 level maisonettes left now and not too much left of them


Thanks, yeah i drove past the other day and saw that they were gone. We must have gone at the right time.



homosapien1918 said:


> Little London after dark, your a braver man than I



As i said to pricejs we didint see any of them on the site, so it was ok.


----------

